# Oh what to do?



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

When I got Chloe about 11 days ago she weighed 14.2 oz at 11 weeks. She was being fed TOTW and canned purina puppy. I took her off the TOTW due to the recalls only had one bout of diarrhea. I have been slowing getting her off the canned purina. She has not had any now for 36 hours. I have been giving her moist broken up ZP 2 X day and free feeding the Orijen puppy. It made such a difference in her poops. They don't stink anymore and she only had 3 today instead of 6. I am having a hard time keeping Zoey out of the puppy food and she has gained weight already. Should I continue feeding Chloe canned since she is so tiny? Or is the ZP & Orijen enough. Can they both eat adult Orijen or does Chloe really need the puppy? I would like just one food for both of them. 
Thanks so much. I just wanted to bounch this off you all and get your thoughts.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

No suggestions but I feel your pain. I had to stop free feeding Chloe because Axle was porking up too much and then she got quite thin and now i'm feeding her really big amounts at her 2 meal times to try and put weight on her. Because your Chloe is so little it is hard, you might have to let Zoey pork up for a while until you can cut Chloe back to 2 big meals. When my pups were really little I went home in my lunch break to feed them and take them to the loo but it was always a big rush and I couldn't do it for more than the 1st month after I got them - do you have the option of getting home in the middle of the day or do you have someone who can?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Sarah, I am home all day. I may get a better canned food to try for now. The problem is she won't eat while in her x pen unless the door is open (silly I know) so I have to leave the door open so she will eat then Zoey gets in and gobbles it all up. Little piglet LOL


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Of my four, I have three separate diets. I feed them all in their kennels otherwise I also have the piggy in the pen dilemma.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i would suggest if you want ONE dog food to get acana! pippi and tillie are on the same as you get feed to all ages! hope you find something that works!  x


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad you are giving her better food.
I don't think totw, & purina are very good
foods. MHO..
Blessings.


----------

